# Help me buy a Headset!



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 3, 2011)

Well lads!

I'm looking to buy a new headset which will be used mainly for my Acer Apad and sometimes for my PS3+PC.

I want to keep the price range low enough but it has to be good!
I've been checking up some headsets myself and I have only found one that seems to be very good and the price range is perfect!

http://www.creative.com/soundblaster/tactic3d/sigma/
I found this headset in PC world the other day for 80 euro! Not bad says I!

Any suggestions??? ta!


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 3, 2011)

It's okay. Nothing special. I kind of hate creative headsets now though, so I might be biased. My Fatal1ty MK II headset recently fell apart while I was sitting at the computer. The brittle plastic just snapped without any tension on it.

If I were you I would look for a *quality* set of headphones/microphone instead of getting an all in one with usb audio processor type deal. You should hop into the audio forums instead so the guys over there can school you in what's good and what's crap.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 3, 2011)

i seen lately the corsair hs1 / hs1a have been on sale its a pretty good headset


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 3, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> i seen lately the corsair hs1 / hs1a have been on sale its a pretty good headset



Yeah you're right. Today with a special promo code they are $39.99 after MIR. That's a hell of a deal.

Here's the code: EMCYTZT721    (for CS1A)


----------



## casual swift (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe out of your price range a little but Turtle Beach X41's are a really nice set. Designed for XBOX but they work really well with my PC as well. Excellent surround sound for FPS.

http://store.turtlebeach.com/earforcex41headphonesfg.aspx


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 7, 2011)

Or buy a set of quality headphones for €89 you can get Audio-technica M50s, AD700s and so on. You could also get a set of Sennheiser HD555s all of which are much better than Turtle Beach, Creative among other headsets sound quality wise.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 7, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> Or buy a set of quality headphones for €89 you can get Audio-technica M50s, AD700s and so on. You could also get a set of Sennheiser HD555s all of which are much better than Turtle Beach, Creative among other headsets sound quality wise.



I disagree. Those headsets you mentioned are great quality and offer good sound. I'm sure for audio mixing and other types of applications they are great. But for gaming? What's he supposed to use for a mic? x41's are lighter, wireless, 5.1 Surround Sound, and obviously have a built in mic.


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes and even the HD555s will give better positional audio than the Turtle Beach headphones if the game has a proper sound engine, plus you will hear the movement cues much easier with a set of less bloated headphones.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2011)

not to mention HD555 or the AD700 is much more comfier, 
for mic, you can always grab a zalman clip on mic thats quite cheap nowadays.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd have to recommend the Tritton Ax 720's not much higher in price than the headset you were looking at originally and they are compatible with ps3/pc/xbox 360 and I own them and would never consider using anything else, the mic quality is superb as is the surround sound when playing games, and if you don't care about looking like an idiot on a long car trip or something they work great with ipods 
http://store.gameshark.com/viewItem...trittonax720&gclid=CNjulLKlp6sCFUuK4Aodo2ZG0A


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

i really recommend the AD700 for home gaming, 
its positional audio is superb
its very comfortable, and very good sound quality for its price


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 18, 2011)

AD700, everyone who I met (online or otherwise) recommends them, and the only ones who doesn't have better stuff. If you want something which is integrated, Steelseries Siberia V2 gets my vote. Do your wallet a service and ignore the Turtle Beach crap.

[Lord Jummy] My second hand Creative Fatality MK1 is still going strong after 2 years of abuse by me (and another 2 by the previous owner). I wouldn't call their products universally bad. 

Head-Fi.org is your friend if you want reviews, and this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...hone-gaming-particularly-with-dolby-headphone


----------

